# free TiVo Stream



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

I just got my free TiVo Stream with my new Roamio.
I don't have Apple devices, I don't like Apple devices.
I do have 3 Android phones and a Android Tablet.
Android has the momentum to destroy Apple in the next few years. The world will be better.

When will Tivo Stream work with android.
And will it my like my Slingbox, and be able to stream live?

thanks!


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

This may be my favorite all-time post EVER on this site.

There is nothing on this planet I hate more than iGarbage.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Word is Android support is coming this Fall along with an update that will allow out of the home streaming similar to a Slingbox. So everything you're asking for should be coming in the next few months.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

ilovedvrs said:


> Android has the momentum to destroy Apple in the next few years.


You do realize Android is just a knockoff of iOS?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've only recently had the pleasure of using Android. My take on it after a few days... It's more flexible, but at the expense of ease of use.

You can do so many more things with the widgets and launchers, but overall the UI is much more difficult to navigate and use. I can see the appeal for geeks who like to tinker, but for the average Joe I think it's too complicated and very few of them are actually using it to it's full potential. In fact a lot of manufacturers replace the default launcher with one that's specifically designed to mimic the simplicity of iOS for this very reason.

I understand that openness and the ability to side load apps is important to the geek crowd, and I agree that Apple products are way over priced, but iOS is a good, simple, OS and I don't get the disdain for it.


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

ilovedvrs said:


> Android has the momentum to destroy Apple in the next few years. The world will be better.


Oh. So who is going to invent the products for Google to make substandard copies of? Wait....there's Google Glass. Less said about that the better as far as I'm concerned. I've heard of Beer Goggles, maybe Google Goggles are what will make more people want to take Android products home with them.

Android is obviously not going to 'destroy Apple' and I'd love to know how the world would be better even if it did. Every time I read these silly statements I think "bullied at school, how sad".

Anyway...soon the Android support will arrive followed by the moaning of Android users who won't be able to get it to work properly.

Note: I'm joking but I know someone will feel compelled to write an essay about how stupid I am to punish me for it.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't understand how you can like TiVo and not like Apple. They are the top of their categories as far as user interface and function.

If you like Android, it follows that you should like Scientific Atlanta DVR's. Or maybe a Motorola, since Google owns that company now. Bottom of the barrel junk that is fractured, silly, hard to use, and destined for the dustbin of history.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ilovedvrs said:


> Android has the momentum to destroy Apple in the next few years. The world will be better.


Yeah, right, when it has been shown MANY times that even though Android has higher "market share" than iOS, iOS users actually *BUY STUFF*, and the software developers (which have obviously been a large reason for its success) ACTUALLY MAKE MONEY, unlike on Android.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Word is Android support is coming this Fall along with an update that will allow out of the home streaming similar to a Slingbox. So everything you're asking for should be coming in the next few months.


The 1 million dollar question is...will that work with Premieres....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

JWhites said:


> The 1 million dollar question is...will that work with Premieres....


Of course it will. The standalone Stream will get the feature and the standalone Stream works with the Premiere, so by proxy it has to.

The standalone Stream is still a new product and is actively being sold as a companion for the Roamio Basic, it will continue to be supported for the foreseeable future.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

An explanation as to MY feelings:



Dan203 said:


> I've only recently had the pleasure of using Android. My take on it after a few days... It's more flexible, but at the expense of ease of use.


Exactly. I do not like spending money on a product and then be dictated exactly how to use it by the iCult, as seems to be their M.O. Comparatively, People mod their TiVo's and TiVo has no issues with it.



> You can do so many more things with the widgets and launchers, but overall the UI is much more difficult to navigate and use. I can see the appeal for geeks who like to tinker, but for the average Joe I think it's too complicated and very few of them are actually using it to it's full potential. In fact a lot of manufacturers replace the default launcher with one that's specifically designed to mimic the simplicity of iOS for this very reason.


It is nothing more than a "fashion statement" to own an iThing. Most humans are too incompetent to even make toast, so the simplicity of a user interface is key. I know countless people that have the opinion of "I can't figure out Windows/Android I'm just getting an iThing". Well, good for them. I wish we could delegate the less intelligent masses this easy with everything else in life.



> I understand that openness and the ability to side load apps is important to the geek crowd, and I agree that Apple products are way over priced, but iOS is a good, simple, OS and I don't get the disdain for it.


Good and simple I absolutely agree with, and "overpriced" is THE reason for my disdain for them. They continue to stockpile cash, and it is common knowledge that FoxConn basically treats employees like slaves and "stores" them in cities built out of old shipping containers, but clever marketing ensures that countless fanboys will line up at a product launch like lab rats waiting for their turn to hit a feeder bar for food pellets. I do give them credit though for turning their customers into iZombies eager to fork over their hard-earned cash because they are craving their 4, 4S, 4T, 4U since the iGods upped the polyethylene content in the outer case by .02 micrograms.......

Just some insight for the record into the "Android fanboy" subculture LOL.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

how do you block users?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

spaldingclan said:


> how do you block users?


Yea really. Insulting people that have a different opinion is the lowest common denominator if you ask me.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

I know, right!

All these Apple guys love digging their heels in the sand or just taking their ball and going home, and then the minute some internet forum guys stand up for THEIR own opinion and give it back, everyone gets all standoffish.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm not really a fanboy of anything. I've used both iOS and Android, and I prefer the simplicity of iOS even though I know it comes with limitations. But to each their own.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

NotNowChief said:


> it is common knowledge that FoxConn basically treats employees like slaves and "stores" them in cities built out of old shipping containers


Foxconn builds Android phones too. Apple is not their only customer.

These Chinese companies can have Macs and Dells rolling off adjacent assembly lines in the same factory.

The only reason Apple gets all the hate over Foxconn is because they are an easy target for foolish headline grabbers. Just about every electronics company uses the same vendors as Apple.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Unless you buy one of those new Moto X phones made in Texas. Honestly I might consider getting one just to support something that is American made.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I'm not really a fanboy of anything. I've used both iOS and Android, and I prefer the simplicity of iOS even though I know it comes with limitations. But to each their own.


totally agree with that. I use them both. And the both have their places.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Unless you buy one of those new Moto X phones made in Texas. Honestly I might consider getting one just to support something that is American made.


macs will be made in Texas soon.

http://articles.latimes.com/2013/may/22/business/la-fi-tn-apple-macs-texas-20130522


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

"Made" in Texas is not entirely accurate. "Assembled" in Texas would be closer to reality.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

NotNowChief said:


> Comparatively, People mod their TiVo's and TiVo has no issues with it.


You must be joking.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> You must be joking.


It's not like TiVo actively tells people that they shouldn't MOD there TiVo's.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Arcady said:


> "Made" in Texas is not entirely accurate. "Assembled" in Texas would be closer to reality.


Still it creates American jobs and I'm all for that.


----------

